# GERMANY: cities, towns, landscapes and roads



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

A quick 5 day tour around some Western areas of Germany shown in the map:










It's hard to tell it. It has to be experienced: great cities, even greater natural landscapes, unmatched (and I really mean it) public transport and Autobahns with crazy speeds. That's Germany I was enjoying for those short 5 days.

Cities and places that I have visited:

- Frankfurt
- Wiesbaden
- Düsseldorf
- Köln
- Koblenz
- Trier
- Zollverein
- Rhein Valley
- Nürburgring
- Various Autobahns and rural roads

So let's begin...

*Frankfurt*










I was in Frankfurt in 2006 in Winter. It was ok back then but I must say it's much nicer in Summer.

Zeil, the main shopping street. Loads of pedestrian space, underground parkings, fantastic public transport... I guess this is not something uncommon in virtually any city in Germany. Anyway, a great shopping street which is not a hassle but a pleasure to explore

033 by jo.sau, on Flickr



032 by jo.sau, on Flickr


031 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Zeil

036 by jo.sau, on Flickr



035 by jo.sau, on Flickr

MyZeil, part of the 1bn EUR PalaisQuartier designed by Massimiliano Fuksas. I must admit MyZeil must be the most impressive shopping mall I have ever seen (and I have seen quite a few from London to Singapore and Bangkok)

038 by jo.sau, on Flickr



037 by jo.sau, on Flickr

MyZeil interior

039 by jo.sau, on Flickr


042 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

045 by jo.sau, on Flickr


048 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Top floor (there are 6 floors in total)

047 by jo.sau, on Flickr


050 by jo.sau, on Flickr


049 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Frankfurt looks beautiful it reminds me alot of Berlin


----------



## Perun (Mar 30, 2006)

MyZeil interior it's very similar to interior of Golden Terraces in Warsaw.

Photo 1
Photo 2


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

^^
It's got similarities but it is most definitely not "very" similar.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Pansori said:


> ^^
> It's got similarities but it is most definitely not "very" similar.


:lol:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Frankfurt*

Zeil

052 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Hauptwache - central square of Frankfurt

056 by jo.sau, on Flickr[/img]

View from Hauptwache

055 by jo.sau, on Flickr


059 by jo.sau, on Flickr


058 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and also very nice photos from Germany, Pansori


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Really nice photo's.I'm excited to see the rest of your tour.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Frankfurt continued


057 by jo.sau, on Flickr

*Japan Center*, 115m tall building in Frankfurt. Motives of Oriental architecture are clearly visible albeit in a very subtle way

060 by jo.sau, on Flickr

*Commerzbank Tower*, tallest skyscraper in the EU

062 by jo.sau, on Flickr

View from *MAIN TOWER* observation deck 200m above the city

065 by jo.sau, on Flickr


066 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Frankfurt*

Views from MAIN TOWER



067 by jo.sau, on Flickr



068 by jo.sau, on Flickr


069 by jo.sau, on Flickr


070 by jo.sau, on Flickr


071 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Frankfurt*

Observation deck

072 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Zeil seen from above

075 by jo.sau, on Flickr


Away from city center

076 by jo.sau, on Flickr


077 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurto Katedra (95m)

080 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Gyvenamieji namai apie miesto centrą

081 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Centras ir periferija

082 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Frankfurto senamiestis. Prieš WW2 buvęs vienas didžiausių Europoje, šiandien tėra viena aikštė, apstatyta senoviniais namais

084 by jo.sau, on Flickr


085 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Frankfurt*

Far away

086 by jo.sau, on Flickr

*PalaisQuartier*, the most recent of the large projects in Frankfurt costing nearly 1bn EUR which is made up by two highrises and MyZeil shopping center

087 by jo.sau, on Flickr


088 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Commerzbank

089 by jo.sau, on Flickr

*Messeturm*, 257m tall skyscraper is the second tallest in the EU

091 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Hauptbahnhof (main railway station)

092 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Frankfurt*

Surroundings of the Hauptbahnhof

095 by jo.sau, on Flickr


097 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Airport seen far away. Frankfurt's airport is one of the largest in EU and the largest in terms of cargo transport

098 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Train (S-Bahn?) line

099 by jo.sau, on Flickr

*Westend Tower*, 3rd tallest skyscraper in Frankfurt (208m)

103 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


105 by jo.sau, on Flickr


107 by jo.sau, on Flickr


108 by jo.sau, on Flickr


109 by jo.sau, on Flickr


110 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


111 by jo.sau, on Flickr


112 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Main Tower elevator

113 by jo.sau, on Flickr


114 by jo.sau, on Flickr

MAIN TOWER from nearby

115 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Frankfurt*

*Eurotower*, HQ of the European Central Bank

117 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Hauptbahnhof, central railway station

124 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Around the station

125 by jo.sau, on Flickr


126 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Eurotower

129 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


130 by jo.sau, on Flickr


132 by jo.sau, on Flickr


133 by jo.sau, on Flickr


135 by jo.sau, on Flickr

PalaisQuartier

136 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


138 by jo.sau, on Flickr


141 by jo.sau, on Flickr


144 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Valgis prie Hauptwache ir Zeil'o

145 by jo.sau, on Flickr


147 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Frankfurt*

MyZeil

148 by jo.sau, on Flickr


149 by jo.sau, on Flickr

A beautiful building away from city center

150 by jo.sau, on Flickr

River away from the city center. I have no clue what is the purpose of this railway

151 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Ordinary residential apartments away from the city center

153 by jo.sau, on Flickr

This is all from Frankfurt. Next: the gorgeous town of *Wiesbaden*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I like these photos of Frankfurt. Street level shots are always my favourite. Great city! :cheers:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Wiesbaden*

Continuing with the photos 


*Wiesbaden*










Wiesbaden - a very beautiful city near Frankfurt with population of about 277 000. It's not the best known of German cities but surely is one of the prettiest.

Unfortunately I only had a couple of hours after a busy day in Frankfurt. Still it gives at least a clue what this city is all about. Trust me, it's only a tiny part what's in these few photos which were taken on a rush.


Public bus (MB Citaro)

158 by jo.sau, on Flickr


154 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Old town

165 by jo.sau, on Flickr



164 by jo.sau, on Flickr


163 by jo.sau, on Flickr


162 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Wiesbaden*

Martkirche - a Neogothic church with the tallest spire at 96m dominating the panorama of the city

160 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Old town

171 by jo.sau, on Flickr


170 by jo.sau, on Flickr


169 by jo.sau, on Flickr


168 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Wiesbaden*


166 by jo.sau, on Flickr


183 by jo.sau, on Flickr


180 by jo.sau, on Flickr


179 by jo.sau, on Flickr


186 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wiesbaden is indeed very beautiful. IMO, Frankfurt has the nicest and most interesting metro area in Germany. So many beautiful towns and cities around.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

goschio said:


> Wiesbaden is indeed very beautiful. IMO, Frankfurt has the nicest and most interesting metro area in Germany. So many beautiful towns and cities around.


True. There is Heidelberg that comes to my mind first, another pretty place... I had thoughts of going there back in 2006 when I was in FFM but didn't make it to this day.


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wiesbaden is very beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos and presentation as well


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

nice pics
wiesbaden sure is pretty.
imho it's like a small munich


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Wiesbaden*

The remainder of Wiesbaden


196 by jo.sau, on Flickr


195 by jo.sau, on Flickr


193 by jo.sau, on Flickr


209 by jo.sau, on Flickr


208 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Wiesbaden*

Modern face of Wiesbaden

202 by jo.sau, on Flickr


197 by jo.sau, on Flickr


161 by jo.sau, on Flickr


176 by jo.sau, on Flickr


174 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Wiesbaden*


173 by jo.sau, on Flickr


189 by jo.sau, on Flickr


191 by jo.sau, on Flickr


199 by jo.sau, on Flickr

This is it from Wiesbaden. Next: *Köln* (Cologne)


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

Germany cities are generally clean and beautiful.
I'd been to some of them and I like them.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Köln / Cologne*

Continuing...

*Köln / Cologne*











I was lucky enough to get to visit Cologne _twice_ during my trip. This is the first part of it. Cologne left a great impression to me. It's a vibrant, modern, youthful and sophisticated city. A place where anyone should be more than happy to live.

*Kranhaus*. An amazing riverfront development. The project received a MIPIM award as the best office building in 2009. It is made up of 3 identical buildings with "hanging" ceiling. Just so sexy and instantly attracting attention


210 by jo.sau, on Flickr


212 by jo.sau, on Flickr


213 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Köln / Cologne*


214 by jo.sau, on Flickr


215 by jo.sau, on Flickr


217 by jo.sau, on Flickr


218 by jo.sau, on Flickr


220 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Köln / Cologne*

I was wondering why there were so many rainbow flags all around the city... later I got to realise that there were the Gay Games VIII taking place 


222 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Greetings poster in Russian

225 by jo.sau, on Flickr

ICE3

226 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Restored old town houses

227 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Köln / Cologne*


228 by jo.sau, on Flickr


229 by jo.sau, on Flickr


230 by jo.sau, on Flickr

The 157m tall _*Kölner Dom*_. It is the world's second tallest church (the first one being in Ulm, Germany) and a UNESCO World Heritage Site... the feeling I experienced standing next to it was rather similar to the feeling I had standing next to Petronas Towers in Kuala Lumpur. The height, the size an the scale are just absolutely mindblowing

232 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Šouthern tower

234 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Köln / Cologne*

Inside the Cathedral

238 by jo.sau, on Flickr


240 by jo.sau, on Flickr


241 by jo.sau, on Flickr


244 by jo.sau, on Flickr


245 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Köln / Cologne*

Next to the Cathedral - Hauptbahnhof

250 by jo.sau, on Flickr

ICE3 bound for Amsterdam

252 by jo.sau, on Flickr




257 by jo.sau, on Flickr


258 by jo.sau, on Flickr


260 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Köln / Cologne*

Shopping

263 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Residential semi-detached houses near the city center

267 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Nothing posh, just perfecttly clean, oderly and efficient

269 by jo.sau, on Flickr


274 by jo.sau, on Flickr

This is it for the first part. However, there will be more, many more photos from Cologne. So please, keep tuned.

And now off to the *Rhein Valley*


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

I like it


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Perun said:


> MyZeil interior it's very similar to interior of Golden Terraces in Warsaw.
> 
> Photo 1
> Photo 2


I think they copied it.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Rhein Valley*

Time to go on...

After Cologne a quick drive through the Rhein Valley. It's an incredibly beautiful location with countless observation spots and attractions. I only did a quick drive-through, however even this gave me some idea what a beautiful place it is.

From road B42

277 by jo.sau, on Flickr


278 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Views from higher up

280 by jo.sau, on Flickr

B42 

284 by jo.sau, on Flickr


297 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Rhein Valley*

B42. Not too busy

302 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Railway line nearby

303 by jo.sau, on Flickr

A regular dual-carriageway (not Autobahn). Speed limits vary and typically are around 100km/h but unless indicated there is no general speed limit.

328 by jo.sau, on Flickr


331 by jo.sau, on Flickr

No hard shoulder in some stretches. Then again, this is the case on some old Autobahns as well

332 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Rhein Valley*

B9 to Koblenz

334 by jo.sau, on Flickr


342 by jo.sau, on Flickr


343 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Near Koblenz which was that day's destination

344 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Koblenz*

Next is the beautiful city of

*Koblenz*










Koblenz is an excellent location to spend a weekend day and have a dinner at one of many lovely restaurants.


347 by jo.sau, on Flickr


348 by jo.sau, on Flickr


349 by jo.sau, on Flickr


350 by jo.sau, on Flickr


351 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Koblenz*


352 by jo.sau, on Flickr


355 by jo.sau, on Flickr


356 by jo.sau, on Flickr


358 by jo.sau, on Flickr


359 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Koblenz*

Florinskirche 

360 by jo.sau, on Flickr


361 by jo.sau, on Flickr


362 by jo.sau, on Flickr


368 by jo.sau, on Flickr

This is all from Koblenz. Our next stop is * Zeche Zollverein*, a former coal mine and now a UNESCO world Heritage site and one of the most important European industrial monuments.


----------



## lefantome (Jul 31, 2009)

I was in koln til 2 days ago, interesting city and the kolmess is huge!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing updates as well from those german cities, pansori


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

lefantome said:


> I was in koln til 2 days ago, interesting city and the kolmess is huge!


Gamescom? 

Pansori, are there more pics?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Zeche Zollverein*

Next is *Zeche Zollverein* in Essen. It is a former coal mine which was shut down in 1986 and now is a UNESCO site and one of the greatest industrial landmarks and museums in Europe.

Essen in one of the European Capitals of Culture this year.



376 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Shaft 12, perhaps the most famous and iconic building of the site.

375 by jo.sau, on Flickr


374 by jo.sau, on Flickr


372 by jo.sau, on Flickr


382 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Zeche Zollverein*


378 by jo.sau, on Flickr


381 by jo.sau, on Flickr


380 by jo.sau, on Flickr


379 by jo.sau, on Flickr


387 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Zeche Zollverein*


386 by jo.sau, on Flickr


385 by jo.sau, on Flickr


384 by jo.sau, on Flickr


383 by jo.sau, on Flickr


371 by jo.sau, on Flickr


After this we'll be going to the lovely city of *Düsseldorf*


----------



## lefantome (Jul 31, 2009)

Tiaren said:


> Gamescom?
> 
> Pansori, are there more pics?


GDC and the first day of gamescom.

On wednesday night (2 am) all the people in the street were talking about games :lol:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic photos there, seems like you had quite an epic trip! Hopefully you went through equally epic amounts of beer and schnitzels! kay:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

^^
Thanks.

I was driving o "epic" amounts of beer was not an option.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Düsseldorf*

Next is

*Düsseldorf*











It's a lovely and tidy city which among other things is famous for being the hometown of Kraftwerk which is often regarded as originators of contemporary electronic music. 

388 by jo.sau, on Flickr



391 by jo.sau, on Flickr



393 by jo.sau, on Flickr



394 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Stadttor

396 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Düsseldorf*


398 by jo.sau, on Flickr


399 by jo.sau, on Flickr



400 by jo.sau, on Flickr


405 by jo.sau, on Flickr



406 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Düsseldorf*


407 by jo.sau, on Flickr


409 by jo.sau, on Flickr



412 by jo.sau, on Flickr



413 by jo.sau, on Flickr



414 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Düsseldorf*

Rheinturm

415 by jo.sau, on Flickr


416 by jo.sau, on Flickr



417 by jo.sau, on Flickr


Stadttor

421 by jo.sau, on Flickr



422 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Düsseldorf*

Stadttor

424 by jo.sau, on Flickr


425 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Buildings by Frank Gherry

426 by jo.sau, on Flickr



428 by jo.sau, on Flickr



429 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Düsseldorf*

Carrying on with Düsseldorf


430 by jo.sau, on Flickr



431 by jo.sau, on Flickr



435 by jo.sau, on Flickr



439 by jo.sau, on Flickr


A typical quiet treet

440 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Düsseldorf*


442 by jo.sau, on Flickr



441 by jo.sau, on Flickr



443 by jo.sau, on Flickr



444 by jo.sau, on Flickr


445 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Düsseldorf*

Public transport

447 by jo.sau, on Flickr


448 by jo.sau, on Flickr


Metro (U-Bahn)

450 by jo.sau, on Flickr


Stadttor

Image1 by jo.sau, on Flickr

This is it from Dusseldorf. Afterwards we'll be going for a ride on the Autobahns and some smaller countryside roads.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Being in Germany and driving a car there is one thing certainly not to be missed - the Autobahns and the joy of limitless freedom on the stretches which have no legal speed restrictions. 

Also, being in the region and especially Dusseldorf one must remember Kraftwerk, the famous music band from Dusseldorf who created the famous song _Autobahn_ more than 30 years ago and were the most influential phenomena who helped to shape what is now known as electronic music.






So here we go...
A57

455 by jo.sau, on Flickr

A57

459 by jo.sau, on Flickr

A57

460 by jo.sau, on Flickr

A57. 

462 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Exiting A57

463 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Roads*


464 by jo.sau, on Flickr


465 by jo.sau, on Flickr


Roadworks. There were a lot of those. Albeit, this is the reason why roads in Germany are kept in good condition

468 by jo.sau, on Flickr



470 by jo.sau, on Flickr



473 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Roads*


477 by jo.sau, on Flickr

A1

478 by jo.sau, on Flickr


A1

480 by jo.sau, on Flickr



484 by jo.sau, on Flickr


A61

487 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Roads*


497 by jo.sau, on Flickr

A61

500 by jo.sau, on Flickr

A61

505 by jo.sau, on Flickr

A61

508 by jo.sau, on Flickr


510 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Roads*

Countryside roads enroute to Nurburgring

B412 

617 by jo.sau, on Flickr




624 by jo.sau, on Flickr



648 by jo.sau, on Flickr



651 by jo.sau, on Flickr



653 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Roads*


663 by jo.sau, on Flickr



672 by jo.sau, on Flickr



674 by jo.sau, on Flickr


Nurburgring. It is arguably the most famous and exciting race-track in the world which is used by all performance car makers to test their cars. This is the place where the real capabilities and performance of any car can be tested as opposed to the plain stats provided by the manufacturer. If you think you're making a great sportscar Nurburgring is the last instance court after which there will be no more questions asked.

676 by jo.sau, on Flickr


681 by jo.sau, on Flickr


682 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Roads*

Nurburg

687 by jo.sau, on Flickr



688 by jo.sau, on Flickr



691 by jo.sau, on Flickr



699 by jo.sau, on Flickr

A48

706 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Roads*


707 by jo.sau, on Flickr


710 by jo.sau, on Flickr


721 by jo.sau, on Flickr


723 by jo.sau, on Flickr



724 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

nice especially the roads/nurburg track


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice photos.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Trier*

Next is


*Trier*










Trier is said to be the oldest city in Germany having one of the oldest functioning Churches in Europe as well as a number of Roman monuments dating back to 200 AD.


732 by jo.sau, on Flickr


733 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Porta *****, the old Roman city gate. Along with some other monuments it is a UNESCO world heritage site.

734 by jo.sau, on Flickr


735 by jo.sau, on Flickr


Trierer Dom. The present shape in Romanesque was gained in 1035AD. It is also part of the UNESCO world heritage.

740 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Trier*


736 by jo.sau, on Flickr


737 by jo.sau, on Flickr



738 by jo.sau, on Flickr



739 by jo.sau, on Flickr


741 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures, German cities look clean, green and fantastic


----------

